

A Partial Inventory of Gustave Flaubert’s Personal Effects - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2012/08/15/a-partial-inventory-of-gustave-flaubert%E2%80%99s-personal-effects/

======
bgun
No pants? Was there some kind of taboo regarding the mention of trousers?

